# Tyler Perry Lays Hand's on Bishop Jakes



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 2, 2013)

Yes That Happened: Tyler Perry Preaches, Speaks In Tongues, Lays Hands On TD Jakes + Donates $1 Million 






Monday, September 2, 2013 at 12:09AM 



Article By Bridgette Wilson:: _EEW Magazine News_
Christian media mogul Tyler Perry is known for the hilarious roles he plays, but he just might have a shot as a real-life preacher.

On Sunday, September 1, the known philanthropist, who consistently gives generously to good causes and everyday people, preached The Potter’s House in Dallas, TX happy in just a few minutes, prayed for the Bishop, and unloaded a cool million, which will go toward building a youth center to add on to the ministry’s expansive campus.

“This caught me a little off guard Bishop,” said Perry calmly after being summoned to the platform to share his testimony of how he felt inspired to donate such a large sum of money to the MegaFest founder.

Although he had previously written a check for $113,000 at Jakes’ popular “Woman Thou Art Loosed” service, there was more to come. “You see, I love to give. I’ve been a giver all my life,” Perry explained. “And when people have given to you and sown into you, and God has touched them and given you favor [you give back].”

He also added, “You see, they don’t understand it where I come from. They don’t understand it in Hollywood, but I’m gonna tell you something about the blood of Jesus.”

The wealthy CEO continued, “All of my life, my mother, she didn’t have much to give me. She didn’t have millions of dollars. She didn’t have some legacy, but she had Jesus, and she taught me about that God.”





Tyler Perry and his late mother, Willie Maxine Perry, who passed away in 2009 at age 64 (Credit: Gettty)
It was God, according to Perry, that touched his heart to plant a mega seed into the mega ministry, even before discovering Jakes’ desire to raise capital for a state-of-the-art youth facility.

“I didn’t even know he was trying to build this youth center,” said Perry, who topped Forbes' 2011 list of highest paid men in entertainment. 

Clearly, he has no shortage of money to spread around, but was _unclear, _according to him,_ about _why He felt led to give so much. That is, until the Sunday morning offering facilitator, Dr. Jasmine Sculark, requested that exact amount from attendees who could sow that kind of faith seed, serving as a sort of confirmation for the urging Perry sensed.

He turned to Sculark, affectionately known as Dr. Jazz and said, “So when you got up here and said a million dollars, I said ‘God, I don’t know what you’re doing, but I know I heard your voice!'”

After that, the man known for making people laugh out loud, put on a serious face, began speaking in tongues and preaching a mini charismatic sermon.

“I’ma tell you right now, when you hear the voice of God, you move. Don’t worry about what nobody says to you. Don’t worry about what it looks like. Don’t worry about your enemy. Don’t worry about your hater. He will bless you. He will lift you!”

The congregation went wild, after which, Perry tried to pass the microphone off, but First Lady Serita Jakes admonished him to continue going.

“Sometimes, you spend too much time worried about your haters. You spend too much time worrying about people talking about you. But what you need to understand is that the Bible says, in order for you to be blessed, your haters have to be present,” he said.

“How do I know that?” he asked and then proceeded to answer his own question. “The book of Psalms says that He prepareth a table before me in the presence of my enemies,” quoting a popular passage in Psalm 23:5.
“So, in order for me to eat they have to be present. So, God bless you Bishop. I pray right now, that you will continue to do everything you’re doing. I pray His anointing will stay upon you,” Perry shouted, turning toward Jakes, who responded by walking in the Madea creator's direction with his arms extended in the air.

“I pray the power of God all over you. I pray His favor,” Perry continued praying, laying hands on Jakes’ forehead in front of those who had gathered by the thousands. “I pray the blood of Jesus will come upon you right now. Keep you in His care. God, I thank You for your blessings!”
Once the entertainment executive removed his hand from the pastor, Jakes’ body convulsed as if someone had plugged him into a light socket. 

The renowned preacher was also captured, for quite some time afterward, rejoicing and clapping his hands.

The church was frenzied. People were screaming and shouting, while some others caught the moment on their individual recording devices, in shock and disbelief.

As news of what occurred makes its rounds online, plenty have expressed their surprise at Perry's tongue-talking and gospel preaching. Perhaps, they shouldn't be.

In a 2012 interview with Essence, Perry said, “People don't know this but I went to seminary school, and was a minister in the church when I was about 18-20 years old, so that is very much ingrained in me.”

*Those who read this, also read:*


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 2, 2013)

NO!!!!!!!!

NO, NO, NO!!!!!


----------



## sweetvi (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm confused........

SMH.  What spirit was that?


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Sep 2, 2013)

I'd be falling out to if he gave me a million lol.

Sent from my S3 using LHCF


----------



## JessieLeleB (Sep 2, 2013)

This is shameful...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 2, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> I'm confused........
> 
> SMH.  What spirit was that?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 2, 2013)

JessieLeleB said:


> This is shameful...


...no words.


----------



## alexstin (Sep 2, 2013)

I saw the video earlier. I was not amused.erplexed


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 2, 2013)

alexstin said:


> I saw the video earlier. I was not amused.erplexed


....no words.


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Sep 2, 2013)

When did Medea err Tyler become saved, sanctified, and filled with the Holy Ghost? Are we just letting random millionaire have access to the pulpit because they’re donating a million to the ministry? I hope this doesn’t set a precedent whereby only those with money will have access to Christianity because salvation is free, I need them to stop corrupting the pulpit for financial gain (I mean you TD). Pandering to the world......


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 2, 2013)

^^I just love your siggy, lol


----------



## huxtable (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> ....no words.





http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=697193


I need clarification.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 2, 2013)

huxtable said:


> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=697193
> 
> 
> I need clarification.


Oh yes...I can clarify my posts to you in relevance to this thread.

TD Jakes has a responsibility to his members.  

Yes, we don't have to fear when the Holy Spirit is there and we are under the umbrella of His Presence.  That's on the norm.  This isn't the norm because he invited people who are NOT under that umbrella...I don't care how many 'sha na naa na na's' they say while laying hands on you.  If you don't want someone to lay hands on you, don't do it.  TD Jakes did it and for that I have no words.

As ministers of the Gospel of Jesus Christ, we must use wisdom when we do things and allow things to be done to us.  We don't have to afraid of the devil and we don't...this is why we answered the call of the ministry.  But, when you have people in your midst that you are called to lead as a Shepherd, you must be the one to watch over them...how can you do that when you are the one needing watching over???

I hope that clarifies my posts to you...as I said, I have no words.

ETA: My posts you are referring to for clarification:


> I will say this:  There are people with baggage/oppressive spirits etc,  outside of the church.  Do we pray a cleansing prayer each time a person  touches us?  I really doubt it....
> 
> *Under the anointing of the Holy Spirit* during a service, those demons don't stand a chance to attach themselves on you.
> 
> Don't be so afraid of the enemy in this way.  If you know that you are  covered by the Blood of Jesus, and the *Holy Spirit is operating* in your  life...there should be no concern.  *However, if you are in a situation  where someone just wants to lay hands on you and pray for you, you have  every right to tell that person NO...and/or don't allow them to touch  you in that case.  That is your right! *





> *If the call by the pastor is to pray for the person next to you and its a  call under the umbrella of the Holy Spirit*, there is nothing to fear!
> 
> If something happened to you and there weren't any of the people around  you that you trust to pray for you, only random people, would you NOT  ask for them to pray for you?  Would you not want someone to pray for  you in a crisis?  Of course you would because the presence of God is  everywhere and can work through anyone He chooses.
> 
> ...


 Bolded for emphasis


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 2, 2013)

Cali2tx said:


> I'd be falling out to if he gave me a million lol.
> 
> Sent from my S3 using LHCF



Cali2tx

As* serious *as this matter is and *it is very serious *... I just had to laugh when I read this.


----------



## huxtable (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Oh yes...I can clarify my posts to you in relevance to this thread.
> 
> TD Jakes has a responsibility to his members.
> 
> ...




Thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 2, 2013)

huxtable said:


> Thanks for getting back to me.


 I added to my post...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 2, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> @Cali2tx
> 
> As* serious *as this matter is and *it is very serious *... I just had to laugh when I read this.


I know...me too


----------



## brownb83 (Sep 2, 2013)

This is nothing new.

I expect it in a mega church. It's about The $$. 

Like when billy blanks gave fred price  a million.

Smaller up any coming mega churches see this and try to emulate it.

Mega churches are a business. Oh well


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 2, 2013)

^^I know its nothing new but should we accept it though, his congregants should speak out, he has no explanation for this.  I don't want us to become jaded to the going ons of this world, that is not normal Christlike behavior.

This is damning and shows how far gone the Bishop is.


----------



## alexstin (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't know, I just feel some kind of way about  some pastors being so buddy buddy with celebs. Ministry is one thing, but the pedestal that many of these celebs are put on. 

I was looking at a video from this year's MegaFest and Sarita and Sarah Jakes were interviewing Kerry Washington from the show Scandal. They were like, " Here's Kerry from the hit show Scandal. I love that show!"   I don't watch the show, but from what I gather, she plays a very important role in governmental affairs, but is also having an affair with the married(no less!) President of the United States. 

Now, I'm not saying that you're in sin if you like celebrities, cause lord knows I enjoy the music of groups like the Temptations and Michael Jackson, but I wouldn't have invited them to a Christian conference to interview.  But then, I felt the same way, years ago when Steve Harvey did his Megafest comedy routine. 

I feel like, you say you love God and have a relationship with Him, great, but your public persona doesn't match up with what you say, so I'm not going to give you this ministry platform because I don't want people to be mislead.

Thoughts?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 2, 2013)

brownb83 said:


> This is nothing new.
> 
> I expect it in a mega church. It's about The $$.
> 
> ...


No, not so.

My church is a mega church.  Any church with over 2,000 members is a mega church.  You wouldn't catch my pastor behaving like this because he knows that he's not in charge....GOD is in charge!

This is the problem.  People want to be seen and their churches to be bigger and better than the others.  Money is not evil in itself, but how you steward it can be, if its not steward under the leading of the Holy Spirit.

When you take your eyes off the ONE who is able to keep you from falling....that is when the problems come and you open yourself up to nonsense...such as this we are witnessing today.

There are many churches (mega) whose pastors are on their face before the Lord and are leading as Shepherds and not Hirelings!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 2, 2013)

alexstin said:


> I don't know, I just feel some kind of way about  some pastors being so buddy buddy with celebs. Ministry is one thing, but the pedestal that many of these celebs are put on.
> 
> I was looking at a video from this year's MegaFest and Sarita and Sarah Jakes were interviewing Kerry Washington from the show Scandal. They were like, " Here's Kerry from the hit show Scandal. I love that show!"   I don't watch the show, but from what I gather, she plays a very important role in governmental affairs, but is also having an affair with the married(no less!) President of the United States.
> 
> ...


I agree 100% with this post, Alexstin.  

Church is for discipleship, training, healing, deliverance, teaching, exhortation, encouragement.  When these ministers invite celebrities whose lives aren't producing fruit that can be seen, it becomes a 'show' and people are there for the 'show' and not the 'showing up of the Holy Spirit!'

It's sad to me....I just feel so sad because it doesn't have to be this way in the church.  Things like this is what allows people to call churches "gay, black gay, etc."  and live any ole way they want.

Judgement will come to the House of the Lord FIRST.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 2, 2013)

While watching this video, all I could do was pray that the Holy Spirit takes over Tyler's life and use this man to the full glory of God.  

That Tyler has a total and true surrender unto the Lord...no limitations, no resistance, no loopholes, no pretenses.   In the same manner that God 'captured' the heart of Paul (formerly Saul), in the same manner that God changed the heart of Peter, in the same manner that God had the repentant heart of King David, all of these great men of God and more... that God will also have the full heart and dedication of Tyler Perry and that nothing and no one can ever change it. 

We need to have full strength in the limelight.  Tyler Perry has climbed the ladder of success and with the most simple venues that others have used, have failed.    

His mother 'gave' him Jesus and it shall not ever be in vain, it shall not be wasted, it shall not be a trophy for satan to wave in the face of God, that one more has bitten the dust of failure.       

We need multi-millionaires in the Body of Christ to profit the Kingdom of God here on earth.   Millionaires who are not struggling to make ends meet, struggling to be employed, struggling to live righteously, struggling above lawsuits filed against them for refusing to accommodate the sin of homosexuality.    

Whatever sexual sins Tyler Perry may be struggling with, we ask God to DELIVER HIM ... NOW, in Jesus' Name!   And he will live and exhalt God with his true testimony of deliverance from all of his struggles with his sexual identity.    It will be laid before the world that God does indeed deliver and that God's plan of redemption is not a failure and full of the power and the glory for all the world to see and believe. 

All of what Tyler Perry presented shall not be a mockery to the Kingdom of God, but a sure testimony that cannot be repealed nor imitated to confound others.   Tyler Perry is hereby dedicated unto the Lord, for the Words that Tyler Perry speaks, shall indeed come to pass.    Tyler *spoke* to have the power of God, Tyler *spoke* that he believes in God, Tyler *spoke* that his mother gave him, Jesus.     *Tyler Perry shall have all of what he says, pertaining to the Word of God. *.  

Not one Word spoken shall be in vain...He is not allowed to be a heretic.

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 2, 2013)

I have been thinking about this actually...

Last week one of my co-workers (a pastors wife) asked aren't you watching Megafest and I said no, I really don't listen to Bishop Jakes like that, so she asked why; I said I have a problem with who he aligns himself with, one of the speakers is Oprah and she believes there are many paths to Christ, I don't think Bishop Jakes should have had her speaking at Megafest....My co worker says Oh, well there are lots of other great speakers there I'm going to tune in now.

My thoughts; we shouldn't support them in part or in whole.  We are too accepting, if we are not careful the world it's money and fame are going to send us straight to hell, if Jesus was a rock of offense, shouldn't we be.  Not because we sent out to purposely offend anyone but when the truth is spoken it brings offense.  He is too friendly with the world and aint no body being changed, it's seems he is being influenced and not them.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 2, 2013)

brownb83 said:


> This is nothing new.
> 
> I expect it in a mega church. It's about The $$.
> 
> ...



This is a misguided perception.  Not all Mega Churches fall into this category.


----------



## Laela (Sep 2, 2013)

oh, wow.. "Medea buys a church"

Have mercy, Lord


----------



## alexstin (Sep 2, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I have been thinking about this actually...
> 
> Last week one of my co-workers (a pastors wife) asked aren't you watching Megafest and I said no, I really don't listen to Bishop Jakes like that, so she asked why; I said I have a problem with who he aligns himself with, one of the speakers is Oprah and she believes there are many paths to Christ, I don't think Bishop Jakes should have had her speaking at Megafest....My co worker says Oh, well there are lots of other great speakers there I'm going to tune in now.
> 
> My thoughts; we shouldn't support them in part or in whole.  We are too accepting, if we are not careful the world it's money and fame are going to send us straight to hell, if Jesus was a rock of offense, shouldn't we be.  Not because we sent out to purposely offend anyone but when the truth is spoken it brings offense.  He is too friendly with the world and aint no body being changed, it's seems he is being influenced and not them.



Yep, Oprah, Ray Lewis(football player), Chris Bosh(basketball player) Megan Goode's Husband...don't know his name. I was looking at the pictures of the guys on the panel for the men's/fatherhood panel(includes the guys listed above) and just said, "oh, okay" I think it's all about who's going to draw the crowds at this point, which is a shame.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 2, 2013)

Laela said:


> oh, wow.. "Medea buys a church"
> 
> Have mercy, Lord


 I hope you aren't being prophetic for another movie....


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 2, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I have been thinking about this actually...
> 
> Last week one of my co-workers (a pastors wife) asked aren't you watching Megafest and I said no, I really don't listen to Bishop Jakes like that, so she asked why; I said I have a problem with who he aligns himself with, one of the speakers is Oprah and she believes there are many paths to Christ, I don't think Bishop Jakes should have had her speaking at Megafest....My co worker says Oh, well there are lots of other great speakers there I'm going to tune in now.
> 
> My thoughts; we shouldn't support them in part or in whole.  We are too accepting, if we are not careful the world it's money and fame are going to send us straight to hell, if Jesus was a rock of offense, shouldn't we be.  Not because we sent out to purposely offend anyone but when the truth is spoken it brings offense.  He is too friendly with the world and aint no body being changed, it's seems he is being influenced and not them.



This is true, when 'we' stop supporting what doesn't line up with God's Word, this will get the attention of Pastors who have succumbed to the weakness of the world.

Many Churches mistake that having a celebrity in their midst 'elevates' their Ministry as well as it gives them something to 'boast of'.   The tabloids follow the celebrities and therefore when a Church is spotlighted with these celebs, the pastors become 'giddy' and forget that the real 'Giant' is God, not Oprah. 

*sigh*   I'm ashamed to even acknowledge most of the celebrities of today.  They have no moral fiber, let alone, they do not honour God and this includes 'Barack Obama'!   Yeah, I said it.   Folks are literally losing their bladder control swooning over a president... just 'cause' he' Black...   who has publicly disgraced the value of God and His Word.       

One of the largest forums over the entire world wide web are those which speak of celebrities.   The talk shows are populated with ..... (wait for it)....... 'celebrities'.    And none of it is news worthy.   kim 'k' and then there's simple miley cyrus and her flat behind up in everybody's face.   

I thank God for the Churches who have the God fearing hearts who have no fear in putting this mess in check and not bowing to the baal's of hollywood. 

(the lowercases are intended, they are not typo's)


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 2, 2013)

alexstin said:


> Yep, Oprah, Ray Lewis(football player), Chris Bosh(basketball player) Megan Goode's Husband...don't know his name. I was looking at the pictures of the guys on the panel for the men's/fatherhood panel(includes the guys listed above) and just said, "oh, okay" I think it's all about who's going to draw the crowds at this point, which is a shame.


Chris Bosh....why?


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I hope you aren't being prophetic for another movie....



"Madea Gets Saved"


But for real...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 2, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> This is true, when 'we' stop supporting what doesn't line up with God's Word, this will get the attention of Pastors who have succumbed to the weakness of the world.
> 
> Many Churches mistake that having a celebrity in their midst 'elevates' their Ministry as well as it gives them something to 'boast of'.   The tabloids follow the celebrities and therefore when a Church is spotlighted with these celebs, the pastors become 'giddy' and
> 
> ...


Girl, you better tell it...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 2, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> "Madea Gets Saved"
> 
> 
> But for real...


I like this....


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Sep 2, 2013)

I thought this thread was about a fight....exiting


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 2, 2013)

CafedeBelleza said:


> I thought this thread was about a fight....exiting


that you came in for the fight drama.


----------



## Laela (Sep 2, 2013)

sorry that was funny...




CafedeBelleza said:


> I thought this thread was about a fight....exiting


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Sep 2, 2013)

CafedeBelleza said:


> I thought this thread was about a fight....exiting



I thought that too for a split second when I read the thread title. Oh dear!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 2, 2013)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I thought that too for a split second when I read the thread title. Oh dear!


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> that you came in for the fight drama.



IJS sitting under this dryer is boring! " I was like oh no Tyler didn't! This gone be GOOD!"


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 2, 2013)

CafedeBelleza said:


> IJS sitting under this dryer is boring! " I was like oh no Tyler didn't! This gone be GOOD!"


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Chris Bosh....why?



Who is Chris Bosh?


----------



## momi (Sep 2, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> I'm confused........
> 
> SMH.  What spirit was that?



The spirit of Madea.  Lol


----------



## momi (Sep 2, 2013)

Laela said:


> oh, wow.. "Medea buys a church"
> 
> Have mercy, Lord



I'm sorry but this is hilarious. 

I'd be willing to wager that he has a new play coming out soon and is probably looking for the "church folks" to support it. 

Never mind the filth that I've heard is displayed on his current OWN shows. He wants those to be ignored ... Just keep your eyes on the million and the 113K he gave to Paula white. Smh


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 2, 2013)

^^he gave Paula White  113k I wonder why, you know she likes to tie everything into numbers what's the thirteen for


----------



## alexstin (Sep 2, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Who is Chris Bosh?



Miami Heat basketball player


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 2, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Who is Chris Bosh?


A basketball player.



momi said:


> I'm sorry but this is hilarious.
> 
> I'd be willing to wager that he has a new play coming out soon and is probably looking for the "church folks" to support it.
> 
> Never mind the filth that I've heard is displayed on his current OWN shows. He wants those to be ignored ... Just keep your eyes on the million and the 113K he gave to Paula white. Smh


I think you may be right....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 2, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^he gave Paula White  113k I wonder why, you know she likes to tie everything into numbers what's the *thirteen for*


Maybe she got the money on a Friday?


----------



## alexstin (Sep 2, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^he gave Paula White  113k I wonder why, you know she likes to tie everything into numbers what's the thirteen for



Perry talked about being in attendance at one of MegaFest’s biggest events, “Manpower,” and receiving a blessing. He also recalled how Pastor Paula White asked him to write a check for $113.00 … representing Psalm 113. Well, Perry wrote his check for $113,000, describing how much he loves giving.


----------



## momi (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Maybe she got the money on a Friday?



Sometimes I have to laugh to keep from crying. Come soon Lord Jesus.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 2, 2013)

momi said:


> Sometimes I have to laugh to keep from crying. Come soon Lord Jesus.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 3, 2013)

Devils in the pulpit


----------



## Laela (Sep 3, 2013)

I watched the vid on YT and this bothers me to no end:

* "In order for you to be blessed, your haters have to be present" * 
Ps 23.. God's blessing isn't dependent on enemies... David was blessed in spite of his _enemies_.  Jesus help us. I'm so serious.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 3, 2013)

Laela said:


> I watched the vid on YT and this bothers me to no end:
> 
> * "In order for you to be blessed, your haters have to be present" *
> Ps 23.. God's blessing isn't dependent on enemies... David was blessed in spite of his _enemies_.  Jesus help us. I'm so serious.



I don't have that many 'haters'


----------



## Laela (Sep 3, 2013)

^^ me neither!   !


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 3, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^he gave Paula White  113k I wonder why, you know she likes to tie everything into numbers what's the thirteen for





Nice & Wavy said:


> Maybe she got the money on a Friday?



That's what bothers me...the gimmicks.   When did it ever become wrong to ask people to give as the Lord leads them to...whatever the amount.  

With all of this 'faith' that 'they' (not all of them) but those with the gimmicks, why can't their faith believe God to meet their needs instead of using manipulating tactics.   I'm tired of it.   

Obviously that amount of money doesn't phase Tyler.  I would prefer he gave it to a worthy cause.    

"Me"...   

No.... just kidding.   

But for Tyler to give that $113, 000 to hungry children and families ... more of them.  There's always one more hungry child who needs to be clothed and fed.    

Let Paula use her faith in the same manner she's preaching for others to do.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 3, 2013)

Laela said:


> ^^ me neither!   !



I scared them all away....


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 3, 2013)

alexstin said:


> Miami Heat basketball player





Nice & Wavy said:


> A basketball player.



Ooohhhhh, Okay  

Thanks alexstin and Nice & Wavy


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 3, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> I don't have that many 'haters'





Laela said:


> ^^ me neither!   !



we have a legion of haters, some here and some there (spiritual realm)


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 3, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> we have a legion of haters, some here and some there (spiritual realm)



At least you're not among them, Precious Healthy Hair...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 4, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> That's what bothers me...the gimmicks.   When did it ever become wrong to ask people to give as the Lord leads them to...whatever the amount.
> 
> With all of this 'faith' that 'they' (not all of them) but those with the gimmicks, why can't their faith believe God to meet their needs instead of using manipulating tactics.   I'm tired of it.
> 
> ...


You said it....



Laela said:


> I watched the vid on YT and this bothers me to no end:
> 
> * "In order for you to be blessed, your haters have to be present" *
> Ps 23.. God's blessing isn't dependent on enemies... David was blessed in spite of his _enemies_.  Jesus help us. I'm so serious.


Girl...you hit the nail on the head.  



Shimmie said:


> I don't have that many 'haters'






Laela said:


> ^^ me neither!   !






Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> we have a legion of haters, some here and some there (spiritual realm)


A 1,000 fall to our left, 10,000 to our right...and it will not come nigh us...hallelujah!

Oh and me neither....


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 4, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> That's what bothers me...the gimmicks. When did it ever become wrong to ask people to give as the Lord leads them to...whatever the amount.
> 
> With all of this 'faith' that 'they' (not all of them) but those with the gimmicks, why can't their faith believe God to meet their needs instead of using manipulating tactics. I'm tired of it.
> 
> ...


 
@Shimmie

This! People swoon over these celebrities giving large amounts like they are doing something sooooo great. Don't get me wrong, I think it is a good thing to give, but we should not put them on a pedal stool because they give. ESPECIALLY not in the church. Celebrities have to pay millions of dollars a year in taxes, they are always looking to give to non profits for a tax break. Alot of times it's about that more than anything else. I am not saying Tyler wasn't sincere in his giving, but that should not have given him the right to stand up and "preach" to the congregation, when he is in blatant sin. 


And on Paula . That is just deceiving and wicked and greed $113,000.00 for Psalms 113?????? Really??????? that is making merchandise of the people of God. I pray she repents because that is not of God. I wonder if she wrote her check for $113,000


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 4, 2013)

Laela said:


> I watched the vid on YT and this bothers me to no end:
> 
> *"In order for you to be blessed, your haters have to be present" *
> Ps 23.. God's blessing isn't dependent on enemies... David was blessed in spite of his _enemies_. Jesus help us. I'm so serious.


 

Laela

I watched it too last night . I had so many emotions. I was mad, wanted to rebuke, wanted to pray for him, hurt ,all at one time .


This is what we called worldy wisdom. The audience ate it up. To them that was "deep" and they loved it. Then he gone say "The bible says it". I said thats a lie from the devil . God don't need no "haters" there, and we shouldn't have haters anyway. If people don't like us, we should be praying for them that God will deal with them and break that spirit of strife. 

I'm really disappointed at Mr. Jakes, I am . He is like the only pastor to always have these worldy people speaking at his church. Does he know he confusing his congregation?


Welp. Let us pray.


----------



## disgtgyal (Sep 4, 2013)

What happened to giving in secret, unfortunately Tyler already got his reward when he told the media what he gave. I wonder whether or not these pastors like TD still fear God because I can't see anyone let alone a Shepard continue to manipulate God's children and not be fearful of God. I think it's nice he wants to build a better youth center and he could even rationalize it and say if they have a better youth center if would get kids off the street and into God's house, but I see it as a way to bring more ppl in for the sake of more offering kind of like the way universities focus on amenities to get students to enroll.   I could be wrong but that's what it feels like to me, and I  think the money would be better spent helping impoverished children who don't have clean water, food or shelter.   I don't and haven't supported TD in a very long time after this woman you use to go to his church when she lived down there said whenever he had a new book out he would preach little experts from the book and said say if you want to know more my book is on sale, that just rub me the wrong way.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm not usually in this forum so forgive me if I'm overstepping. I'm not familiar with the laying on of hands because I'm Lutheran and we don't really get into that. But, this doesn't pass the "sniff" test. It reeks of falseness and ego.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 4, 2013)

TD Jakes will have a new talk show on BET beginning Oct 6th.  It's called "Mind, Body, Soul."

FYI


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> TD Jakes will have a new talk show on BET beginning Oct 6th.  It's called "Mind, Body, Soul."
> 
> FYI



I will be sure NOT to tune in, lol.


----------



## mrselle (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> TD Jakes will have a new talk show on BET beginning Oct 6th.  It's called "Mind, Body, Soul."
> 
> FYI



The title sounds very "Oprah" to me.  Makes me think back to the 90's when she had that segment on her show called "Remembering Your Spirit".


----------



## mrselle (Sep 4, 2013)

I don't know.  I watched the video and had a lot of different emotions.  Mostly I feel sad.  Sad because I'm starting to wonder if anyone out there is real.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 4, 2013)

MrsHaseeb said:


> I will be sure NOT to tune in, lol.






mrselle said:


> The title sounds very "Oprah" to me.  Makes me think back to the 90's when she had that segment on her show called "Remembering Your Spirit".


I was thinking that his show would be on the OWN network, but BET picked it up.  Probably because his daily program is on BET...



mrselle said:


> I don't know.  I watched the video and had a lot of different emotions.  Mostly I feel sad.  Sad because I'm starting to *wonder if anyone out there is real*.


Oh, there are real ministers and they are really leading people to Jesus Christ.  They aren't on television like some are, and some may not even be on television at all...but, I witness these men and women of God on the norm...it's an honor to know them!


----------



## gn1g (Sep 4, 2013)

I ain't mad at him, let the Lord use him however he wants to use Tyler.  Tyler has spoken at the Potters house before and he is clearly annointed.  The things he has said are far reaching than Bishop Jakes ever.  The mega fest was huge and a wonderful event, that had over 75k people. Great God of Glory.

I believe that the TP impartion was of God and if not we know that all things work together for the good of them that love the lord.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Shimmie (Sep 4, 2013)

LucieLoo12 said:


> @Shimmie
> 
> This! People swoon over these celebrities giving large amounts like they are doing something sooooo great. Don't get me wrong, I think it is a good thing to give, but we should not put them on a pedal stool because they give. ESPECIALLY not in the church. Celebrities have to pay millions of dollars a year in taxes, they are always looking to give to non profits for a tax break. Alot of times it's about that more than anything else. I am not saying Tyler wasn't sincere in his giving, but that should not have given him the right to stand up and "preach" to the congregation, when he is in blatant sin.
> 
> ...



Amen!  Especially at the Bolded regarding Psalm 113 ----  LucieLoo12

I do not like 'gimmicks'....  

I don't like 'pitches'  that poke holes in people's pockets to get money from them....


----------



## delitefulmane (Sep 9, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I have been thinking about this actually...
> 
> Last week one of my co-workers (a pastors wife) asked aren't you watching Megafest and I said no, I really don't listen to Bishop Jakes like that, so she asked why; I said I have a problem with who he aligns himself with, one of the speakers is Oprah and she believes there are many paths to Christ, I don't think Bishop Jakes should have had her speaking at Megafest....My co worker says Oh, well there are lots of other great speakers there I'm going to tune in now.
> 
> *My thoughts; we shouldn't support them in part or in whole.  We are too accepting, if we are not careful the world it's money and fame are going to send us straight to hell, if Jesus was a rock of offense, shouldn't we be.  Not because we sent out to purposely offend anyone but when the truth is spoken it brings offense.  He is too friendly with the world and aint no body being changed, it's seems he is being influenced and not them.*



Yes, yes, yes to the bolded!!  A lot of pastors now are TOOOO ACCEPTING!!  The word of God itself convicts!! 

How do you all feel about Tyler Perry speaking in tongues? No one spoke to this point so I am curious.


----------



## disgtgyal (Sep 9, 2013)

^^ I'm curious about tongues I don't fully understand it. How does one know whether if a believer is really speaking in the spirit as oppose to making up words. Personally the experience I have with tongues is speaking it in my dreams I've never spoken it in my conscious mind. Also I kinda feel like most ppl don't know when someone is really speaking in tongues because I witnessed a pastor who thought one of his members was speaking in tongues and it turned out he was possessed... So I really don't understand


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Sep 9, 2013)

delitefulmane said:


> Yes, yes, yes to the bolded!!  A lot of pastors now are TOOOO ACCEPTING!!  The word of God itself convicts!!
> 
> How do you all feel about Tyler Perry speaking in tongues? No one spoke to this point so I am curious.



I believe in speaking in tongues but that is not how I determine a persons sincerity. The sincerity is determined by the life they lead, their fruit. Jesus said we'd know them by their fruit, not their tongues. So I honestly thought nothing of the tongues because I can't see them being inspired by the Holy Spirit.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Sep 9, 2013)

disgtgyal said:


> ^^ I'm curious about tongues I don't fully understand it. How does one know whether if a believer is really speaking in the spirit as oppose to making up words. Personally the experience I have with tongues is speaking it in my dreams I've never spoken it in my conscious mind. Also I kinda feel like most ppl don't know when someone is really speaking in tongues because I witnessed a pastor who thought one of his members was speaking in tongues and it turned out he was possessed... So I really don't understand



Speaking in Tongues - Long Hair Care Forum
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=647847

Check out that thread and there are some excellent explanations and testimonies that will give you more understanding.


----------



## FlyyBohemian (Sep 9, 2013)

delitefulmane said:


> Yes, yes, yes to the bolded!!  A lot of pastors now are TOOOO ACCEPTING!!  The word of God itself convicts!!
> 
> How do you all feel about Tyler Perry speaking in tongues? No one spoke to this point so I am curious.



They are accepting of people with money, but many churches don't want their spaces filled with the people they were called to preach to, which is the poor. A lot pastors want their churches to increase in number but for what though? Souls aren't the priority anymore to a lot of congregations.


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Sep 9, 2013)

Just saw this thread n smh


I guess if u have $ u can just help reinforce the prosperity doctrine that most pastors preach keeping ppl blind and writing checks 

Smh


----------



## HanaKuroi (Sep 9, 2013)

FlyyBohemian said:
			
		

> They are accepting of people with money, but many churches don't want their spaces filled with the people they were called to preach to, which is the poor. A lot pastors want their churches to increase and number but for what though? Souls aren't the priority anymore to a lot of congregations.



Ita.^^^^

If they were truly called in the first place. I don't believe most of them were called by God. They should be trying bring people to Christ and helping and feeding the poor. How about helping widows and children?

I can't see any mentions on my IPhone. PM me if it is a must see. Allons y


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 9, 2013)

Many people in churches are being deceived because there are pastors who are only preaching what the people want to hear (ie: itching ears) and are not doing what they have been called to do under the title "pastor".

The enemy is slick....he draws people to places like "megafest" (I believe megafest was originally intended to be a blessing for many people...and it was) and then deceive them into believing that what they are seeing and experiencing is a true experience of the Holy Spirit.

This is the spirit of error that the Bible talks about.  Remember though...its not the people, but that spirit that has crept into not only the church, but many homes.  

All those who are believers in Jesus, need a Biblical Church with Godly pastors.  There are many out there....they are just not on many television stations.  There are many pastors who are leading thousands, upon thousands of people to Christ and are doing exactly what the Lord called them to do.   Don't limit yourself to what you see on tv or the few local churches that you come into contact with.  I know many pastors who are on fire for the Lord and are moving in obedience to His Word.

However, we as the Body of Christ must have discernment.  We should never assume that every experience will be of God.

2 Peter 2: 1-3


> _"But false prophets also arose among the people, just as there will be false teachers among you, who will secretly bring in destructive heresies, even denying the Master who bought them, bringing upon themselves swift destruction.__  And many will follow their sensuality, and because of them the way of truth will be blasphemed.  And in their greed they will exploit you with false words. Their condemnation from long ago is not idle, and their destruction is not asleep."_


Having discernment is the ability to tell the difference between truth and error.

One of the ways to having discernment is through the Bible.  The Bible is the #1 way to NOT be deceived.  However, you MUST read it and LISTEN to the Holy Spirit and what He is saying to you while you read.  There are many people who read the Bible but are not getting the true understanding of it because they are void of the Spirit of God.  We need the Holy Spirit to teach us and guide us and lead us to all of God's truths.  

1 John 4:4


> _"Little children, you are from God and have overcome them, for he who is in you is greater than he who is in the world. They are from the world; therefore they speak from the world, and the world listens to them. We are from God. Whoever knows God listens to us; whoever is not from God does not listen to us. By this we know the Spirit of truth and the spirit of error."_


The Holy Spirit is the Spirit of Truth.  He empowers the believer so that we live righteously.  In this we can celebrate...we can live without fear: No enemy is greater than Jesus living in us.  "Greater is He who lives within us than he who is in the world!"

Increasing discernment comes from a person who is continually maturing in the Word of God.  We will be able to listen to things being said and know the difference between the Spirit of God and the spirit of error.

Be focused....be pro-active and be a good listener.  Being able to hear the Holy Spirit's voice is paramount to being able to walk in this evil day.  We need the Holy Spirit now more than ever before.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 9, 2013)

FlyyBohemian said:


> They are accepting of people with money, but *many churches don't want their spaces filled with the people they were called to preach to, which is the poor*. A lot pastors want their churches to increase in number but for what though? Souls aren't the priority anymore to a lot of congregations.


Pastors are called to preach the gospel truth to everyone...rich or poor, bond or free, male and female.  The Lord doesn't want anyone to perish, but ALL to come to repentance.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 9, 2013)

Did anyone watch Oprah's 'Master Class' last night with Bishop Jakes?   The topic was fatherless children.  

I taped it but haven't watched it yet.  

I believe that we should 'watch' and be aware and allow God to use these arenas in keeping us 'alert' and how and what to pray.  

In other words:  'Know what the 'enemy' is doing and using against the 'Body of Christ.'   

God's Word says we are to be wise as serpents...gentle as Doves.   We're not being overshadowed  and caught unawares.


----------



## sweetvi (Sep 9, 2013)

I was working....

I wonder how it turned out....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 9, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Did anyone watch Oprah's 'Master Class' last night with Bishop Jakes?   The topic was fatherless children.
> 
> I taped it but haven't watched it yet.
> 
> ...


Yes, dh said the same thing to me last night, so we watched it.

Just as we thought....he mentioned "God" once and the rest was about 
'words'.

The topic about 'fatherless fathers' is a topic that should be discussed in 'The Church'.  I believe that children need their father's and their mother's.  Oprah spoke some, but he spoke mostly.

I don't want to tell it all...you need to see it for yourself.

I know one thing, what I'm learning about what happened at this 'megafest' is making me want to vomit.....


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 9, 2013)

I didn't is there a link to something or maybe I can catch a re-run.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 9, 2013)

^^I don't have a link.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 9, 2013)

I'll see when it will re-run. tks


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 9, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> I was working....
> 
> I wonder how it turned out....





Nice & Wavy said:


> Yes, dh said the same thing to me last night, so we watched it.
> 
> Just as we thought....he mentioned "God" once and the rest was about
> 'words'.
> ...





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I didn't is there a link to something or maybe I can catch a re-run.





Nice & Wavy said:


> ^^I don't have a link.





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I'll see when it will re-run. tks



Iwanthealthyhair67, sweetvi and Nice & Wavy...

I found this on Oprah's network website:

http://www.oprah.com/oprahs-lifeclass/Oprahs-Lifeclass-Fatherless-America

You know what I see?  

I see Oprah getting turned around completely for Jesus.  Totally Jesus in the pure Truth that He is.  

God will not allow His Name to be used in vain.   He will get HIS glory from all of this.   There's no escape for Oprah... our prayers are not in vain for her to surrender her all unto Jesus.    This includes Steadman, Gail and all of nem' ... her staff, her gay assistants and guests... EVERY KNEE SHALL BOW and SAY Jesus is Lord of their hearts and their lives

Father God... DO IT!  Have your way, our Heavenly Father... Do it!  Bring the all in...let there be no escape and no doubt and no back slidding.   Do it Father God, Do it... bring them in... all of them. Let the sacred worship of you rule and reign in their hearts.  


In Jesus' Name,
Amen and Amen!


----------



## Relentless (Sep 10, 2013)

As Tamar would say on The Braxtons Family Values.... "Now, that's just team too much."


----------



## momi (Sep 12, 2013)

Whelp.



http://www.eurweb.com/2013/08/tyler-perry-looking-for-audience-members-for-atl-taping-of-2-plays/


----------



## momi (Sep 12, 2013)

Relentless said:


> As Tamar would say on The Braxtons Family Values.... "Now, that's just team too much."


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 12, 2013)

momi said:


> Whelp.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.eurweb.com/2013/08/tyler-perry-looking-for-audience-members-for-atl-taping-of-2-plays/



I love Tyler Perry.  I just want to see him totally 'delivered' and used of God.  He has the arena and millions of fans, let alone dollars ....use it for God's glory, not the world of darkness. 

Father God, you know what it takes to win this man's heart solely to your glory.  Whatever it is, whatever it takes, make sure that you are the one who is glorified and not the principalities that rule in darkness, nor the rulers of this world.    

Only you. 

Thank you Heavenly Father...  You are the Lord of All.  

In Jesus' Name, with my heart I pray.  Amen and Amen.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Update -*Bishop T.D. Jakes Defends Tyler Perry Laying Hands on Him in Interview




*Bishop T.D. Jakes Defends Tyler Perry Laying Hands on Him in Interview*







 October 22nd, 2013 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 AT2W Staff 




*Bishop T.D. Jakes Defends Tyler Perry Laying Hands on Him in Interview*​During his interview with JET Magazine, Bishop T.D. Jakes opened up about the moment at the beginning of September, when Tyler Perry laid hands on him the Sunday morning following MegaFest.
Bishop Jakes says: _“When you start talking about prayer, no one is exempt from the need of it,” explains Jakes humbly. “It doesn’t matter who it comes from as long as it comes from a place of purity.”_
Wow. Well, some people really do believe Tyler Perry did this from a place of purity. We did find out he donated $ million dollars after the service.
Let’s watch it again.​​

You might like:







http://www.atoast2wealth.com/2013/1...tyler-perry-laying-hands-on-him-in-interview/


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 22, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> *Update -*Bishop T.D. Jakes Defends Tyler Perry Laying Hands on Him in Interview
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Key Words:  Tyler donated $ million dollars  

This is what I am praying for Tyler.   That he cannot use the 'Gift' without the 'Gift' using Him, in full heart and soul and dedication unto the Lord.  

Tyler is looking for 'acceptance'.    In all of his money and dreams, he is still searching for love and acceptance.  I want to see this man surrender his all unto the Lord.   All of the demons he's been under attack from; all of the demons he's encountered, all of the demons he has 'befriended'... in Jesus' Name, Tyler Perry is set completely 'Free'.   

I truly 'love' Tyler Perry.   But I do not 'agree' with what I 'see' and I am not going to settle for losing another Black Man who is out there in the public view who has succeeded financially, to the enemy.    Whatever it is, satan cannot have him.   

We need men who are truly outspoken and uncompromising with God's Word upfront and center for all to see that Jesus is not a joke and real men can and will receive, honour, love, obey and serve the Lord.     

We need more Joshua's ........ "as for me and 'my House'...and Samuel's....who hearken unto the voice of the Lord, even in the midst of sinful society.  For although Samuel was under the care of Eli and in the midst of Eli's sexually deviant, fornicating  sons... Samuel STILL took heed to the voice of God and followed and obeyed what God told him to do.  

These men in Hollywood, the den of sin.. will indeed take heed unto the Lord and not the voice of satan.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Oct 22, 2013)

Proverbs 15:29
The Lord is far from the wicked: but he heareth the prayer of the righteous


proverbs 28:9
*He that turneth away his ear from hearing the law, even his prayer shall be abomination.*

Proverbs 15:8
The sacrifice of the wicked is an abomination to the Lord: but the prayer of the upright is his delight.

12 For the eyes of the Lord are over the righteous, and his ears are open unto their prayers: but the face of the Lord is against them that do evil.



I wish people would stop following TD Jakes.He is a false prophet . What he is saying is not biblical. Tyler Perry can not be laying hands on ANYONE, with his hands being "unclean". His prayer was not acceptable before God because he isn't in a place with God. "Stop it LucieLoo, stop judging Tyler Perry, you don't know him" . All I got to do is look at his fruit. You can tell a tree by the fruit it bears and my bible tells me, a good tree can't bring forth evil fruit. 

TD Jakes said it dont matter who it come from...it is not biblical. My scriptures above say otherwise. God hears the prayers of the righteous.

Now if Tyler Perry is coming before God with a sincere heart to repent and be closer to God, yes God will hear that prayer. But trying to "annoint" somebody? Um, no. I pray that Tyler Perry is ignorant of his actions. I really do. But it is up to Bishop (use that term veerrryyy loosely) Td Jakes to instruct him in the way. And obviously, TD Jakes is not doing that. He is a pleaser of men and not of God.


----------

